# What's The Total Number of Grandchildren and Great Grandchildren that You Have?



## SeaBreeze

What is the total amount of grandchildren and great grandchildren that you have?  I have no children, so I don't have any.


----------



## fureverywhere

One grandson who will most likely be my only...good enough for me and my Mr. Baby


----------



## debbie in seattle

Zero!  Not in the cards for us, both daughters wanted none.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Nine grands, three great grands.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

15 grands,1 greatgrand and 1 more grand due in June.


----------



## Lon

One child produced three grand children which in  turn have produced three and one half great grand children.


----------



## ronaldj

five begat twelve .....so far


----------



## Ina

Two sons, nine grandchildren, three great grandchildren and another due this summer. At 64 it's possible I'll see great great grandchildren. 
 :grin::clap::dunno:


----------



## Jackie22

I have two children, four grand and three great grands and I hope that is the final final.


----------



## Pappy

Three children, 8 grandchildren and 10 greats.


----------



## Kadee

I have 5 grandchildren from 5 children ..Eldest son married for first time 4 years ago at 47 ..he has two little boys under 3  
My only daughter has three girls Aged 10 to 24


----------



## jujube

One granddaughter, two step-granddaughters, one sort of granddaughter, another sort-of granddaughter scheduled to pop out on Monday and....TAH-DAH!.....one great-granddaughter expected sometime within the next month.  Very shortly, I'm going to up to my knees in babies.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx

3 Sons 3 Daughters..6 Grandsons and 7 Grand Daughters 1 GGrandson..


----------



## Sassycakes

I have 1 son and one daughter. My Son has 2 Boys ages 19 and 18. My daughter has 1 girl age 5. I just hope I don't have great grandchildren until my Grandson's finish College.


----------



## Roxy

I have three daughters, Eight grandchildren and three great grandchildren. The thing about greats is that while the grandchildren are busy in college, I have three little ones to spoil. I love it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

2 grandsons that I will be able to see more often now. They are moving, as I write, from the state of Washington to West Virginia.


----------



## BlunderWoman

I have 2 grandsons & one granddaughter & one grandson on the way


----------



## Bobw235

I have two grandchildren, a boy about to turn 5 and a girl who just turned 3.  Both live in England with my son and his wife.  I think that's going to be it for grandchildren.


----------



## Falcon

I have 4 grandsons; Dylan, Ronnie, Jack and Scott.   One step grand son...Glenn.

No grand daughters.


----------



## oldman

I have two children and five Grandchildren.


----------



## Warrigal

We have a daughter and a son and now three grandsons and three granddaughters. 
It has been a pleasure watching them all grow into adults that I can be proud of.


----------



## Arachne

Two kids boy and girl..Soon to be grandma for the first time June 6 th


----------



## Ken N Tx

13 Grand and 1 Great..


----------



## fishfulthinking

We have 9 grands.


----------



## Guitarist

None


----------



## ndynt

Three sons and one daughter.  Seven grandchildren and three great grandchildren.


----------



## CoMoJayne

Two sons, 5 grandchildren and just added 3 grandchildren and a great grandson through marriage.


----------



## Wilberforce

10 grandchildren,13 great grand children and 9 great great grandchildren


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My son has 5 children. No great grandchildren yet, thank God! But we've lost track of my husband's grands and great grands. I believe I have at least 70 step grandchildren and several step- great grands. My husband had 9 children, including a step daughter.


----------



## kaufen

I have 2 grandsons and one granddaughter.


----------



## nvtribefan

Zero.


----------



## NancyNGA

Zero for me, too.


----------



## Meanderer

We have 8 grandchildren and 3 great-grands!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Meanderer said:


> We have 8 grandchildren and 3 great-grands!


What a cute reply!  Obviously your grands and great grands make you very happy.  My grandchildren are the light of my life too.


----------



## debbie in seattle

Zero, zippo, nada for us.


----------



## aeron

Grandkids?

I with and 1 without. We're doing our very best to corrupt them.  Both can speak 3 languages well and swear profusely in another 3. We've been regularly told off by our snooty dil for letting them do the things that we used to do at their age.  It generally involves getting dirty, wet, overfed, and learning country craft. Our old dog loves them to distraction as do we. I believe that are teens should know how to climb trees, fall into rivers, scrape their knees, gut fish, clean poultry, all the things that stay with you your whole life.

Our dil doesn't!

Oh dear, tut tut, how sad. 

Next.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Robusta

5 grand children 3 great grands.   I was a grandfather at 37 and a great grandfather at 58.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zero!


----------



## Lon

I have three adult grand children that live within 20 minutes of where I live. They have produced at this point five greats, two girls and three boys


----------



## Capt Lightning

Zero..  my children don't seem to be interested in parenthood  (so far).


----------



## twinkles

4 children ---7 grands---7 great grands


----------



## tortiecat

Daughter  and son & five grand kids


----------



## Callie

One  son, 2 grandchildren and 1 gr-grandchild.


----------



## tnthomas

I have one granddaughter, age 17.   My wife's daughter's son is 20.   Her son has a 4 year old boy and 5 month old daughter.


----------



## Iodine

We thought we had 4 grandchildren but in January thanks to Facebook a 28 year old grandson contacted us and he has our first (and only so far) great grandchild!  Our oldest son passed away in 2015 without knowing he had this son.  Our grandson and his wife jumped on a plane and came out and spent a week with us in February.  And besides finding our family this only child found out he has a half brother so they were both thrilled too!  When the 22 year old grandson pulled his car into our yard, he got out and said "Hello Brother" and they ran into each others arms!  Many many miles separate us all now but thanks to the internet and phones we can keep in close touch.  So now I can say, I have 5 grandchildren and one great grandchild.


----------



## JustBonee

I've got 4 grandchildren,  and 3 step-grandchildren  ... no greats.


----------



## JaniceM

1 grandchild, age four.  so, no great-grands.


----------



## terry123

Two children and three "grands"


----------



## Trade

I have three grandchildren. 

A granddaughter age 19, and two grandsons age 6 and 3 & 1/2.


----------



## Wren

I  don't have any, and very envious of my friends that do


----------



## DaveA

We have 4 kids, 13 grandkids (the oldest who is 40), and 7 great-grands.  Best of all, except for one grandson and his wife, they all live within easy driving distance and the whole crowd is very close.  In fact, we're heading for Connecticut later this week to spend a few days at our son's home.  His son and DIL live nearby, in the same town, and just gave us our 7th great grandchild 3 weeks ago.  This will be our first visit with the little fellow.


----------



## dollie

7 grands and 7 great grands


----------



## Trade

My older grandson was supposed to start the first grade yesterday. But a big tree fell in the night and blocked the driveway so they couldn't take him. 



Poor little feller was all broke up about having to miss school.


----------



## helenbacque

Three living offspring, three grands and one and a half great-grands.


----------



## CeeCee

I have 5 grandsons ranging in age from 5 to 18!  Here are the youngest 3.


----------



## RadishRose

DaveA said:


> We have 4 kids, 13 grandkids (the oldest who is 40), and 7 great-grands.  Best of all, except for one grandson and his wife, they all live within easy driving distance and the whole crowd is very close.  In fact, we're heading for Connecticut later this week to spend a few days at our son's home.  His son and DIL live nearby, in the same town, and just gave us our 7th great grandchild 3 weeks ago.  This will be our first visit with the little fellow.



How wonderful to have a large, close family. You are truly blessed!


----------

